# Fake Isis anavar and real Isis anavar pictures.



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Here is a picture of the blue tablets that are testing for stanzolol.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

And here are the legit orange ones that actually have anavar in.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

first i've heard of fake isis, any news on oils?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Cam93 said:


> first i've heard of fake isis, any news on oils?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

But the 50mg ones come in the same tub as the fake ones you have posted.. odd.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Sustanation said:


> View attachment 148399


i said anything about the oils - everything i've heard so far still says their G2G.

not sure i agree with that testing website completely tbh, seems like the ideal way for labs to slate/ other labs, trying to gain more custom.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> But the 50mg ones come in the same tub as the fake ones you have posted.. odd.


The colour of the REAL anavar tablets are orangy and come in the second shaped tub, the first tub is completely different shape wise and contains the blue ones, Yes you are right there are 50mg tablets in the second shape container however as far as im aware they are not blue.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sustanation said:


> The colour of the REAL anavar tablets are orangy and come in the second shaped tub, the first tub is completely different shape wise and contains the blue ones, Yes you are right there are 50mg tablets in the second shape container however as far as im aware they are not blue.


No i mean that first pic, the legit 50mg containers are like that. Are you sure youv got those pics the right way around?


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

i use the oils for everythin and really like them , have tbh thou for orals i use d hacks , there is no oral gonna beat them

i used 3 oxy a day and thought head was gonna burst , strength was like the old days of early cycles when weight felt like wasnt there , huge spots in the random of places lol

i used 2 of there dbol and was goin great with them until the nauseaus started and had to discontinue

coming off here for 6 weeks , then hitting the t bol , amongst many others lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

oxy2000 said:


> i use the oils for everythin and really like them , have tbh thou for orals i use d hacks , *there is no oral gonna beat them *
> 
> i used 3 oxy a day and thought head was gonna burst , strength was like the old days of early cycles when weight felt like wasnt there , huge spots in the random of places lol
> 
> ...


There are many just as good mate.


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> There are many just as good mate.


i have used loads mate and nothin compares , would even go as far as saying there as good as the ones we used years ago which were all pharma ,

feel 22 again lol


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> No i mean that first pic, the legit 50mg containers are like that. Are you sure youv got those pics the right way around?


Apologys mate, I just phoned my guy to double check, he advised me Real Isis have never done a 50mg blue version of anavar only the 10mg version.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> Apologys mate, I just phoned my guy to double check, he advised me Real Isis have never done a 50mg blue version of anavar only the 10mg version.


Crap! So the top ones are defo just Winnie then?! 50s?

Why the **** does this keep happening lately!? More and more labs hashing up stan as var!!!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Mal20729 said:


> Crap! So the top ones are defo just Winnie then?! 50s?
> 
> Why the **** does this keep happening lately!? More and more labs hashing up stan as var!!!


Cos anavar is cheaper to produce and most people can't tell the diffrence


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Cam93 said:


> Cos anavar is cheaper to produce and most people can't tell the diffrence


You mean winny is?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Mal20729 said:


> Crap! So the top ones are defo just Winnie then?! 50s?
> 
> Why the **** does this keep happening lately!? More and more labs hashing up stan as var!!!


Yes mate Lab test confirms it, when my guy told me a few months back there was fake isis doing the rounds i thought that was a load of **** as why would someone rip off an ug company surley better to produce your own, but with the blue 50mg tablets coming back as stanzolol and the orange isis only coming in 10mg that are giving anavar like sides without the dry joints etc that so many have reported on taking the blues, its leaning towards that suspician.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I saw three diff isis dbol tabs yesterday,,,stick with the sealed new plastic

Tubs with the logo stamped in them,,there gtg.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

mal said:


> I saw three diff isis dbol tabs yesterday,,,stick with the sealed new plastic
> 
> Tubs with the logo stamped in them,,there gtg.


I seen the var in the sealed tubs above the 50s - think these must be fakes/winny though based on the wedinos


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Mal20729 said:


> I seen the var in the sealed tubs above the 50s - think these must be fakes/winny though based on the wedinos


 Yes mate Isis don't do a 50mg anavar.

Only trust Isis dianabol,OXYS, anavar that are in this type of container I'm sure the fakers will click on soon enough and start producing their orals in the same containers.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Sustanation said:


> Yes mate Isis don't do a 50mg anavar.
> 
> Only trust Isis dianabol,OXYS, anavar that are in this type of container I'm sure the fakers will click on soon enough and start producing their orals in the same containers.
> View attachment 148403


The glass tubs were never sealed properly and tabs could easily be swapped imo

The plastic smaller one has a glued foil seal and thetabs are pressed with a logo.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Mal20729 said:


> You mean winny is?


yeah sorry my bad,

anavar raws etc are expensive, winnys cheap, they're not a massive diffrence results wise, so UGL's etc will cut corners to make more profit


----------



## Beefman147 (May 15, 2013)

Recently got some of the first example with the blue tabs. 60x50mg. Are these legit winny then? Had specifically wanted to stay away from it due to it being quite harsh on hairline and joints etc. Kinda peeved off as was due to start my cycle on monday.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Beefman147 said:


> Recently got some of the first example with the blue tabs. 60x50mg. Are these legit winny then? Had specifically wanted to stay away from it due to it being quite harsh on hairline and joints etc. Kinda peeved off as was due to start my cycle on monday.


Yes mate.


----------



## Beefman147 (May 15, 2013)

Ok thanks. The only thing i would say is that my tabs are not the same as those in the pic above. They are blue but do not have the slash down the middle. I can post some pics later on tonight.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Sustanation said:


> Yes mate Isis don't do a 50mg anavar.
> 
> Only trust Isis dianabol,OXYS, anavar that are in this type of container I'm sure the fakers will click on soon enough and start producing their orals in the same containers.
> View attachment 148403


Im pretty sure isis do do 60 x 50mg anavar, it would suprise me if they dont, if they dont make it then they have been buying it in as fake and supplying it to sellers alongside their legit range lol


----------



## Beefman147 (May 15, 2013)

A


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Fake, Isis don't do 50mg anavar, send them in for testing they will come back as stanzolol, Real Isis is made in Italy the fake stuff is made in the UK from what I've been told by my friend whosnis a pro, I called bs when he told me until he shown me cardboard boxes with Isis printed on the side AMD an Italian address containing more anavar than you could shake a stick at.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Beefman147 said:


> Opinions guys? They do appear different to the tablet in the picture that was sampled and a friend ran these very pills bought as being var. He is 4 weeks in he said he has experienced no dry joints just some recomp effects and a lot of strength[/url[/url


http://s302.photobucket.com/user/Beefy-Stilo/media/IMAG0159_zps1cxvgmfu.jpg.html


http://s302.photobucket.com/user/Beefy-Stilo/media/IMAG0159_zps1cxvgmfu.jpg.html
Picture of the tablet mate?


----------



## Beefman147 (May 15, 2013)

A


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Beefman147 said:


> Only pic of the tab I have mate. Seems to be you never know what your getting. Frustrating to say the least. The only thing I have noticed is that the tabs I have are different to the one sampled by the looks of the picture. Correct?


They don't have the scoring down it but still would be unsure of these now


----------



## Beefman147 (May 15, 2013)

How long does it take to notice dry joints on winny? As i mentioned a friend ran the same tabs i have and experienced a drop in bf% and gained some size and claims to have no issues with joint pains or aches at all and that was 30 days in at 50mg day.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Beefman147 said:


> How long does it take to notice dry joints on winny? As i mentioned a friend ran the same tabs i have and experienced a drop in bf% and gained some size and claims to have no issues with joint pains or aches at all and that was 30 days in at 50mg day.


After 10 ten days, that was on Rohm 50mg


----------



## Beefman147 (May 15, 2013)

Is it very apparent or do some not experience it at all? I understand that i'll never know unless I have one tested or try these tabs myself but I trust the source of these tabs. Also with them being different looking to the ones tested as being ISIS there is always that chance they are legit. Particularly with my friend using them and not experiencing any issues over 4 weeks in to the cycle. I'm maybe just trying to convince myself these are g2g.


----------



## gsxrthou (Jan 2, 2014)

I did 8 weeks of 100mg of these elbows are hurting now and knees were hurting guess it's stanzol? Definatley shifted fat but weighted dips and push downs were very sore


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Sustanation said:


> Apologys mate, I just phoned my guy to double check, he advised me Real Isis have never done a 50mg blue version of anavar only the 10mg version.


I've never really believe a lab does 50mg var I think the real stuff 10mg are probably even under dosed or winni var is an expensive raw


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Thought this would help anyone who was having doubts.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

There wasn't or isn't fake Isis anything going around at any time.

The early orals they did were just plain old shyte...when they got some capital put away that's when they pulled up their socks and started producing proper tabs.

That and the fact it's become relatively easy to check dosage and authenticity now.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

mixerD1 said:


> There wasn't or isn't fake Isis anything going around at any time.
> 
> The early orals they did were just plain old shyte...when they got some capital put away that's when they pulled up their socks and started producing proper tabs.
> 
> That and the fact it's become relatively easy to check dosage and authenticity now.


If that's the case wouldn't all the resellers that bought original stock be pretty ****ed off with isis? And we would be hearing them claim that Isis are doing this.

I'm not buying that, fact of the matter is there is a shed load of fake Isis about.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Sustanation said:


> If that's the case wouldn't all the resellers that bought original stock be pretty ****ed off with isis? And we would be hearing them claim that Isis are doing this.
> 
> I'm not buying that, fact of the matter is there is a shed load of fake Isis about.


Nope. They are not fake, they're just the original stuff Isis were putting out until they got their act together and had some more capital and could afford some proper pill presses manufactured and not just generic ones.

I suppose their address in Milan is fake too is it?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

mixerD1 said:


> Nope. They are not fake, they're just the original stuff Isis were putting out until they got their act together and had some more capital and could afford some proper pill presses manufactured and not just generic ones.
> 
> I suppose their address in Milan is fake too is it?


Their address is Milan is correct, I know this for a fact because my order came from italy.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> Thought this would help anyone who was having doubts.
> View attachment 149249


Really useful Info bud

A lot of rip off Isis var knocking about then!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Sustanation said:


> Their address is Milan is correct, I know this for a fact because my order came from italy.


Well, I got news for ya, I stood outside that address in Milan this time 2 years ago and guess what?

It isn't a lab..it's just offices with apartments overhead.

Google earth it if you don't believe me.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Mal20729 said:


> Really useful Info bud
> 
> A lot of rip off Isis var knocking about then!


No, just older stock not sold yet.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Yep but still expect resellers that have an agenda because they have a shed load of the fake stock to shift disagreeing with me.

My argument is this.

I won't be giving my source details to anyone (so no inbox messages please)

I'm not pro Isis as I have said in the past I'll take alpha pharma any day.

I currently use med tech which isn't great but is still effective.

So anyone claiming I have an agenda can kindly do one.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Sustanation said:


> Yep but still expect resellers that have an agenda because they have a shed load of the fake stock to shift disagreeing with me.
> 
> My argument is this.
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone said you have an agenda, I don't, Ive always said Isis tabs are shyte but their oils are excellent. Ive said good and bad abt AP as well.

Trust me...they put that crap out themselves until such time as they could afford proper pill presses....then they got their act together and started making proper orals (their dbols are now spot on), the whole ''we got faked'' is an old reliable 'til such time as you get your house in order and then can afford to put out good reliable stuff.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

mixerD1 said:


> I don't think anyone said you have an agenda, I don't, Ive always said Isis tabs are shyte but their oils are excellent. Ive said good and bad abt AP as well.
> 
> Trust me...they put that crap out themselves until such time as they could afford proper pill presses....then they got their act together and started making proper orals (their dbols are now spot on), the whole ''we got faked'' is an old reliable 'til such time as you get your house in order and then can afford to put out good reliable stuff.


And I say to you again, if that was the case there would be a lot of resellers that Isis have "supposedly"already sold to(as we all know there's a **** load of the stuff online),coming out claiming they are not fake, they have a financial interest in selling their existing stock, Isis are flat out saying the people that sell the fake stuff have **** all to do with them, bit weird to burn all your bridges with resellers??


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

I've seen Isis anavar 50 - glass tub, in a box, blue tablets, odd looking labels - based on those leaflets I'd say fakes!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Mal20729 said:


> I've seen Isis anavar 50 - glass tub, in a box, blue tablets, odd looking labels - based on those leaflets I'd say fakes!


Pics or talking shyte.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Sustanation said:


> And I say to you again, if that was the case there would be a lot of resellers that Isis have "supposedly"already sold to(as we all know there's a **** load of the stuff online),coming out claiming they are not fake, they have a financial interest in selling their existing stock, Isis are flat out saying the people that sell the fake stuff have **** all to do with them, bit weird to burn all your bridges with resellers??


Don't you understand, Isis can't say anything except...'we got faked'.

Resellers are ten a penny mate..don't mind that old rope.

If the pictures you put up of their ''real orals'' are their only and genuine orals, how come they've only become available in the last few months? Did you not say you've never even used the stuff...I've been using Isis a few years now.

For a ''no agenda'' you have a lot of agenda going on.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

Yes I have that much agenda I'm not going to continue this conversation.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

mixerD1 said:


> Pics or talking shyte.


Defensive much


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Mal20729 said:


> Defensive much


Not at all...this is a very very common phrase and request on this forum. But you seem to have a certain knowledge of or research on labs...so I'm asking you for pics, or else your just talking shyte.


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

mixerD1 said:


> Not at all...this is a very very common phrase and request on this forum. But you seem to have a certain knowledge of or research on labs...so I'm asking you for pics, or else your just talking shyte.


Well that's good to know

I'll go for "talking shyte" then eh


----------



## bailey1980 (Jul 27, 2012)

. So these dbol that I have just got are fake then. The tabs are not white an the bottle the come in is glass not plastic?


----------



## Beefman147 (May 15, 2013)

http://www.isispharmaceuticals.it/product.php?id=products

Thoughts on this website? I just emailed them to confirm if they produce a 60x50mg Var but based on their product menu I don't think they do :-S


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

its same as global anabolics in look and source, wonder if they'r as "good" as global as well...


----------



## LordVader (Jan 14, 2014)

I have some A50s in a very similar jar as the fake anavar shown above; only the label and tablets are green. Are these fake too?


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

LordVader said:


> I have some A50s in a very similar jar as the fake anavar shown above; only the label and tablets are green. Are these fake too?


Yup likely winstrol


----------



## LordVader (Jan 14, 2014)

I see! They made me feel like my eyes were gonna pop out when I took them.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

LordVader said:


> I see! They made me feel like my eyes were gonna pop out when I took them.


Could be rat poison then.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

LordVader said:


> I see! They made me feel like my eyes were gonna pop out when I took them.


They made one of my contacts very poorly indeed, he had to go hospital, but upon wedinos testing it was only winny, so iether he is allergic to winny or there was something else there.


----------



## LordVader (Jan 14, 2014)

Anyone fancy testing them? I'm not gonna use them!


----------



## LordVader (Jan 14, 2014)

Sustanation said:


> Could be rat poison then.


You're kidding me?


----------

